
How memes go viral - nreece
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn17581-infectious-people-spread-memes-across-the-web.html
======
idlewords
"The way that certain images, videos or concepts can suddenly spread like
wildfire across the web, using email and social websites to propagate, is one
of online culture's most unique phenomena."

Yes, a phenomenon so unique we can only compare it to two other kinds of
natural phenomena in THE SAME SENTENCE.

~~~
eru
Perhaps I am too dumb. But I only spotted `wildfire' in this sentence.

~~~
idlewords
This is the first sentence in an article about 'viral memes', so I'm assuming
'propagate' refers to that metaphor.

------
embeddedradical
they discovered that people vary in how much and how quickly they share
information, and they also discovered that people who share information
quickly and most of the time (infectious people), spread memes faster.

they might as well have discovered that water is wet.

i say this in reaction to the information in the article about professional
people being surprised at this, and those being surprised that the data shows
that people who spread information more so, spread memes faster. that's not a
surprise at all.

